# Restore scuffed interior plastic trim



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi

I have managed to scuff the black plastic trim on the inside of my driver side b-pillar see the image to see what I mean. How would you go about restoring this? I've tried to buff it out with my normal Mags interior detailer, but it's more than surface dirt. what product/technique do I want to get this back to perfection?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Try AG Vinyl & rubber care, usually works for me.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...g4GgCA&usg=AFQjCNEWNQfQ8WEOCHmQ8jT8YPZ_ayHZQA

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...romMerchantCentre/218132011?ULP_CAMPAIGN_ID=3


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

That almost sounds too good to be true - but ideal if it really does what it says. Thanks chillly, I will get me one of these and see how it goes


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd have thought a magic eraser would be unlikely to work on this. I thought the scuffs they are designed to remove are the result if transfer of a substance from one surface to another eg black marks on skirting boards from shoes. The scuffs you have are due to scratches in the surface of the plastic trim, so I can't see how a magic eraser could deal with them. If it does work though then I'll be a very happy man as I've got loads of scuffs on my interior that I'm keen to get rid of!


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Good point. I'll let you know what I find out


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have thought start with an APC, Eg G101' then bring back with a good vinyl care product (100's!) to choose from


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spickup79 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd have thought a magic eraser would be unlikely to work on this. I thought the scuffs they are designed to remove are the result if transfer of a substance from one surface to another eg black marks on skirting boards from shoes. The scuffs you have are due to scratches in the surface of the plastic trim, so I can't see how a magic eraser could deal with them. If it does work though then I'll be a very happy man as I've got loads of scuffs on my interior that I'm keen to get rid of!


Very well said! :thumb:

These Magic Erasers are no more than very fine abrasive pads that abrade the surface and can potentially damage it. 

Scratches in soft plastic are there to stay, unfortunately, and can't be removed although there appearance may be lessened by rounding the edges of the scratch (as with polishing scratches in paint) to make them visually less obvious and blend them into the surrounding plastic trim.

If you take the route of using a Magic Eraser always go easy, wipe off and keep inspecting the result. 

Alan W


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Well it's better but still not grate. Today I cleaned it with some APC and then worked in some AG vinyl & rubber care product. It's definitely improved the look of it, not so severe anymore, but still very visible. What do you think? Is it worth trying a magic eraser, even tho it's not surface dirt, or is this as good as it gets?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I personally wouldn't chance the Magic Eraser. As Alan pointed out, these are literally a fine/abrasive sponge - I used one once on the scuff plate of the boot of a previous car I owned, and it was great for removing the edging to the scuff, but also fantastic at removing the colour; it made it real patchy! As it was in the boot, it wasn't such an 'end of the world' result, but wouldn't even consider using it on your pillar. :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've tried magic erase on old removed trim, it can if worked hard leave marks and rub it down. I've also tried this a lot on paint (interior wall) and it does cut it back.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a glance at using a heat gun (on youtube) which seems to do the trick - just don't know if it's worth it for such a small 'injury' ?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

just to echo what some of the lads have said. I used one of those magic sponges but cant remember what make it was. It was in Halfords in a white box with a picture of a shark on it I think. Anyway it does remove the marks but it is smoothing the plastic texture away in doing so much like sanding it down if you know what I mean. This leaves the coloured plastic discoloured in the area touched. What I did was use poorboys trim restorer (others may well work just as good) to bring back the plastics natural colour (so to speak). I didnt go mad but massive improvements can be made and the trim restorer seems to have done the trick in that the area has never faded back to post sanding colour.
If its a small piece of trim might be worth a go as a replacement could be sourced if all goes wrong.
PS I have never had much luck with the heat gun method. And I have tested to plastic melting temperature too.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> I had a glance at using a heat gun (on youtube) which seems to do the trick - just don't know if it's worth it for such a small 'injury' ?


I don't think I would trust myself with a heat gun on my car. That's a pretty full on solution for my little scuff! Thanks for the idea tho


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

benwhit said:


> I don't think I would trust myself with a heat gun on my car. That's a pretty full on solution for my little scuff! Thanks for the idea tho


People have attempted it with a hairdryer too, but most found that the time it takes for the plastic to heat up enough for the colour to fill the scratch/area just isn't worth it.

Personally? I'd use a simple method like trying what RedUntilDead has recommended. If it meant having to use it every few weeks to fill in/hide the mark it'll be worth it. :thumb:


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

When you put it like that @reduntilldead it might be worth a go. I think I'll try it out on some similar plastic first (my chair at work lol) and see how it goes.


----------

